# clad versus disk



## leswhaley (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anyone think clad saute pans are superior to disk-bottomed when it comes to cooking? I need to buy a saute pan and am not sure which to buy. I have read that it clad is not superior because food is only actually cooked on the bottom of the pan. Any thoughts? 

Thank you.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cook's illustrated rates them very similarly. They gave the clad pan a slight edge for it reacting faster to the heat setting of the burner, but this was only a small difference. 

People aren't cooking with the sidewalls of the pan. It's marketing hype especially so with a saute pan.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Discs are usually glued on. I'm not kidding, the aluminum pad is glued on to the s/s pan, then a s/s skin glued onto the aluminum pad.

That being siad I've bought "standard" (read: made in Korea/India) disc pans and pots, and used and abused the heck out of them for over 15 years and they're still fine.( Note: A commercial stove has about 25,000 BTU as compared to 15-18,000 BTU for a residential range)

The discs CAN come off IF you leave the pot dry, burning on full power for 15 mins.--then again the pot will be warped anyway, and they CAN come off if you immerse the whole pot into pure oven cleaner overnight.


----------



## leswhaley (Nov 25, 2009)

All my stainless steel cookware is Revere with the copper bottom, so I guess that is what I was referring to when I said "disk-bottomed." Maybe Revere copper-bottomed is not actually "disk," I'm not sure.


----------

